# 1st hand clydesdale opinions on Giant Anthem 27.5 3 vs Giant Trance 27.5 3



## brubakes (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new bike and I think I have it down between the Giant Anthem 27.5 3 vs Giant Trance 27.5 3. I'm coming from a '07 Giant Anthem. I think either bike could be great but I was hoping for some first hand reviews or comments from those fellow clydesdales who have real pedal time on either. Can anyone comment?


----------



## brubakes (Apr 28, 2007)

So this sure helped....

Cross Country vs Trail Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

I am a Clydesdale too and am looking at the Anthem but some of the older threads I was looking at said there was no pro pedal for the shock and that extra dampening wasn't needed because the Maestro suspension is exceptionally efficient in it's class. This all to the benefit of lighter riders while a heavier rider might experience more pedal induced bob.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a 2011 anthem 29. I am about 285# and I never switched the shock lever to propedal. I left it full open, and as mentioned above, the maestro suspension has very little suspension bob even with heavy riders. This also assumes you have the sag set correctly. I ran my shock at about 290# and at this level the small bump compliance was OK, but you can't expect much from a 100mm bike.


----------



## infanterene (Jul 27, 2011)

My Trance 29er had zero problems handling my weight when I weighed 310. It has not given me one problem yet. absolutely no bobbing at all.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Whats your shock setup? I test rode a Trance and it bounced like hell. Even had a couple of pedal strikes on the road! Though I am sure the shop did nothing to set it up for any riders weight.....let alone mine right now.
And as for me, I have always erred on the side of a sturdy frame and keeping things as simple as possible. I have owned a 2007 Trance and could never get it dialed in, so I sold it. I am back o0n a hardtail and love it but am still curious about getting a full suspension bike to work for me...


----------

